# Frame Geometry and Measurements



## SleepyNinja (Mar 6, 2008)

I currently ride a 54cm '07 Trek 1600, and would like to know more about my frame's geometry and dimensions. I have searched here, Google, and Trek's website but I haven't turn up much luck. If someone could help point me in the right direction or provide me this information I would greatly appreciate that.


----------



## THATmanMANNY (Jan 24, 2008)

if you have the bike why don't you just measure it out with measuring tape?


----------



## SleepyNinja (Mar 6, 2008)

Yes I do have the bike and yes I can measure it out but I would like to know the angles on the frame. And it would be a plus if i can also check the number that I've gotten from the frame


----------



## SleepyNinja (Mar 6, 2008)

Well I did a little more digging around and was able to find my dimensions and geometry on my bike and a few other 2007 Trek's. If anyone needs or is interested in this information if can be found here--> https://phalanx.phpwebhosting.com/wordpress/2007TrekGeometry.jpg


----------

